# soon to be spraying QG18DE



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Just thought I'd post saying I'll soon be spraying my 2001 sentra GXE.........................50 shot NOS kit, then upon installation of a walbro 255HO fuel pump, I'll be upping the shot to 75. Anyone have any questions or suggestions?


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

*suggestions*

walbro pumps are loud...try to use some sound deadening material around the tank where the pump is mounted.

Get some colder plugs and a window switch...save yourself from missed gears....did for me 2x.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well I have a window switch and a throttle switch as well..........and the car is pretty well insulated..........I just don't know when I'll install the walbro pump yet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

Mike I am upset with you- you never told me you were plannin on goin 75 hp after the pump.....


----------

